# Taylor Swift - Evermore Wallpaper (x1)



## Devilfish (10 Dez. 2020)

​


----------



## Death Row (10 Dez. 2020)

Nimmt das Jahr doch noch ein versöhnliches Ende love2


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2020)

Ein Rücken kann auch entzücken 

:thx:


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2020)

:thx: für die Kehrseite von Taylor  :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2020)

Eine eher ungewöhnliche Perspektive!


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2020)

ich glaub das hab ich jetzt zum dritten Mal gesehen


----------



## Devilfish (11 Dez. 2020)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich glaub das hab ich jetzt zum dritten Mal gesehen



Das würde mich jetzt mal interessieren. Ich hab den Rand erweitert, damit das alles schön drauf passt. Also das normale Cover ist anders wink2


----------

